# Off Bike > Ankündigungen und Fragen zum Board >  Google Suche

## cyberuhu

Habe folgendes "Phänomen":

ich möchte über Google ausschließlich Seiten aus den USA angezeigt bekommen.

Dafür gibt es in der Erweiterten Google Suche ja die Auswahlmöglichkeit "*Region*: Gesuchte Seiten befinden sich in: Vereinigte Staaten".

Aber trotz dieser Einschränkung werden mir immer auch andere Seiten angezeigt. Bei der Suche nach bestimmten Bike-Parts u.a. auch gleich als 3. Treffer das DH-Rangers-Forum!! 

noox hast du an Server in Amerika stehen?  :Big Grin: 

Edit: oder liegt´s an der Weltherrschaft der DH-Rangers??

----------


## stinky5

Der Server steht in den US von A.  geotool.servehttp.com/?ip=69....hill-board.com

----------


## cyberuhu

> Der Server steht in den US von A.
> 
> geotool.servehttp.com/?ip=69....hill-board.com



das erklärt einiges!  :Big Grin: 

Danke!

----------


## noox

Ja, der Server steht in den USA. Damals vor 10 Jahren wär's in Europa nicht leistbar gewesen. Hab dann innerhalb der ersten 5 Jahren 4 ma Provider gewechselt. Damals war aber noch immer USA viel billiger als Europa. Heuer habe ich wieder gewechselt. Europa hat jetzt gleichgezogen. Aber die Server-Software, die ich verwende, bekommt man in Europa kaum. Deswegen wieder USA.

----------


## cyberuhu

> Ja, der Server steht in den USA. Damals vor 10 Jahren wär's in Europa nicht leistbar gewesen. Hab dann innerhalb der ersten 5 Jahren 4 ma Provider gewechselt. Damals war aber noch immer USA viel billiger als Europa. Heuer habe ich wieder gewechselt. Europa hat jetzt gleichgezogen. Aber die Server-Software, die ich verwende, bekommt man in Europa kaum. Deswegen wieder USA.


schlauer Fux!  :Wink:

----------

